# Looking for best web hosting in India



## wmtechie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for reliable web hosting provider with excellent customer support in India. Actually I am looking for web host which can handle 25 to 30k visitors per month. My budget is Rs.400 per Month. Any ideas will be very helpful.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 13, 2015)

Try bigrock


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 31, 2015)

I dont know about the best but I can recommend you Outpower Hosting. These guys are really helpful and one of the best support i got for any product and i am speaking from experience. They do have many plans so give them a try.


----------



## Onlinetroubleshooters (Jan 6, 2016)

You can try multiple web hosting services who can handle such traffic . People use Godaddy.com most for the same but if you are looking for a cheaper version and with trial also then you may try OnlineTroubleShooters.com once!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

wmtechie said:


> Hi, I am looking for reliable web hosting provider with excellent customer support in India. Actually I am looking for web host which can handle 25 to 30k visitors per month. My budget is Rs.400 per Month. Any ideas will be very helpful.



You want the servers to be in India as well?
Rather then number of visitors monthly, how many peak concurrent users are you expecting?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2016)

wmtechie said:


> Hi, I am looking for reliable web hosting provider with excellent customer support in India. Actually I am looking for web host which can handle 25 to 30k visitors per month. My budget is Rs.400 per Month. Any ideas will be very helpful.



Web Hosting - Get Web Hosting from India's No.1 Hosting Company


----------



## masteringvmware (Jan 28, 2016)

There are many hosting providers are there such as godaddy, big rock check with your requirements which is suitable for you.


----------



## aartijha21 (Apr 4, 2016)

Godaddy and Big Rock is the best


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Locking this thread. OP hasn't replied after posting this thread.

 [MENTION=316125]wmtechie[/MENTION], PM me or any other mods if you want this thread to be re-opened.


----------

